
Firefox Nightly added support for time-travel debugging - Vinnl
https://gist.github.com/jasonLaster/1e220992c294a571dd9b59abd084ccf2
======
superzadeh
Crazy that this has been around in .NET for so many years, and it just lands
now in nightly builds for JS. It's part of the reasons that make .NET Core
quite viable (for Backend) now that we can run on Docker. The tooling around
debugging and profiling are so far ahead compared to other languages.

------
azeirah
Great, great, great stuff!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDq1AN1kSn4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDq1AN1kSn4)

Time travel debugging is insanely useful.

~~~
jgalt212
I guess, but it's really just a poor man's version of blockchain debugging.

/s

